
LIDAR Just Got Way Better- but it's still too expensive for your car - deepnotderp
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/609526/lidar-just-got-way-better-but-its-still-too-expensive-for-your-car/
======
mycall
If every car is using LIDAR, won't there be interference between every car's
LIDAR, with color changes from reflections?

~~~
deepnotderp
Not really, the laser point is really small, though it might be an issue for
flash LIDARs. But even then, techniques such as heterodyning are available.

